# The Tour of the Litchfield Hills - MR evil needs your support



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2014)

On Sunday, August 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]  I am participating in a charity bike ride to benefit *The Cancer Care Fund of the Litchfield Hills, Inc.*. The last time I did one of these events the generous support from AZer's was overwhelming and much appreciated.

The mission of this event is to bring together community resources with the common goal of raising funds to support the care, treatment, education and prevention of cancer for residents living, working, or receiving treatment for cancer in Northwest Connecticut. I would greatly appreciate your help from the AlpineZone community in achieving, and hopefully exceeding, my fund raising goal. No donation is too small…

…Or too big.

Below is a link to my fund raising web page and I thank you in advance for any support you afford The Cancer Care Fund—and Team TectonArchitects. 

https://www.pledgereg.com/59634


----------

